# Ladies, What body type do you want in a man?



## ragingbull (May 31, 2002)

What body type do you find attractive in a man?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 31, 2002)

I answered medium build and cut. Mind you, my husband is 6'3 and not fit at all, and I still love him. But what I would prefer is medium built and cut...or tall like him and cut. Oh crap, I should have anwered the last choice!!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

I answered toned and cut at whatever size the man happens to be!!
My hubby is very skinny, but he does have muscles, and I love him!


----------



## julinia (May 31, 2002)

I love a man with a good heart and a dangerous mind...but of course I can't tell if he has that by just looking ... I tend to like  tall men  that obviously take care of themselves....nice musclar legs and arms are definately a turn on....


----------



## The Amazon (May 31, 2002)

my hubby is not in shape at all and I love him to pieces. 

If I were basing things just on looks, I want Gunter!  I need a tall well built man.   

m


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

uhmmm... like this...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=7213


----------



## honeybee (May 31, 2002)

What I prefer wasnt a choice..I like BIG men, but bodyfat doesnt mean much to me. Naturally big, lumberjack, linebacker types...Im 5' 9" so I like them over 6 feet.
But bodyfat never really enters my mind.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 1, 2002)

I know what defines cut. But what defines tall? What defines big?


----------



## julinia (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm into guys who are 6ft+ but it's only because I am 5ft 8 so I can still wear my high heels with them...however men my height are also sexy as long as they don't mind me being taller


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 1, 2002)

Hmmm,,, to bad I'm married.  Sounds like alot of women like the medium build and cut guys. I'm a 6'2", 200 lbs,  very well defined ecotomorph.  My body was built to play basketball but I wasn't interested.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by honeybee *_
> What I prefer wasnt a choice..I like BIG men, but bodyfat doesnt mean much to me. Naturally big, lumberjack, linebacker types...Im 5' 9" so I like them over 6 feet.




In other words, OPPOSITE of me.  I'm the quarterback, not the linebacker.  

I read in Cosmo or one of those chick mags that women generally prefer the "Men's Health" and "Men's Fitness" kind of bodies over the "Flex" and "Muscle and Fitness" kind of men.  But who knows.  To each their own, I guess.  My wife is lucky enough to be spoiled by having me around.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by julinia *_
> I'm into guys who are 6ft+ but it's only because I am 5ft 8 so I can still wear my high heels with them...however men my height are also sexy as long as they don't mind me being taller




And where exactly in the city are you?

Kidding, of course, I am married as well.


----------



## julinia (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Hmmm,,, to bad I'm married.  Sounds like alot of women like the medium build and cut guys. I'm a 6'2", 200 lbs,  very well defined ecotomorph.  My body was built to play basketball but I wasn't interested.




respectfully I say  yummy!

and TP ... it seems like all the good ones are married!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by julinia *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or so the "show" says; nice vague profile btw!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

I like my men medium build and cut.  I think men think that we want them to be huge.  I can't say I know any women that feels that way.  I would check out a smaller cut guy than a huge cut guy anyday.  Besides I am kinda petite and I really wouldn't want to get squished.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I like my men medium build and cut.  I think men think that we want them to be huge.  I can't say I know any women that feels that way.  I would check out a smaller cut guy than a huge cut guy anyday.  Besides I am kinda petite and I really wouldn't want to get squished.



See, so than you wouldn't want any pics; I am about 200 at just under 5'11 -- never been called medium anything!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 4, 2002)

tall this tall that...............     thats alright my wife loves me.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I read in Cosmo or one of those chick mags that women generally prefer the "Men's Health" and "Men's Fitness" kind of bodies over the "Flex" and "Muscle and Fitness" kind of men.  But who knows.  To each their own, I guess.  My wife is lucky enough to be spoiled by having me around.


Never believe what you read  especially in COSMO!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> See, so than you wouldn't want any pics; I am about 200 at just under 5'11 -- never been called medium anything!




Well now I really need to see pics.  My boyfriend is 6" and 202 so you can't be much different.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by julinia *_
> I'm into guys who are 6ft+ but it's only because I am 5ft 8 so I can still wear my high heels with them...however men my height are also sexy as long as they don't mind me being taller



The only thing I don't hate about being only  5'9" is that I find women who are standing over me with 3 inch black stiletto pumps a real, real turn on!!! ....  heck they can whip me, beat and have me call them master!! he he


----------



## julinia (Jul 5, 2002)

...ah PB it's talk like that that make me like you more


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by julinia *_
> ...ah PB it's talk like that that make me like you more



Tell me you have 3 inch heels or higher pumps and I'm all yours. Tell me you have black or red thigh high leather boots with 3 inch or higher heels that scream "F%$# me boots" and I will be yours to do as you see fit "Mistress'!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by julinia *_
> 
> 
> 
> and TP ... it seems like all the good ones are married!




<-------------- isn't married (dunno if i am good though), and is just starting to train, so can make myself how ever u like me!  hehe

(p.s - is 6'4 and only 198lbs right now))


me, flirt, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------

